
Show HN: StubOnWeb – Stub HTTP server to test API integrations - endeepak
http://stubonweb.herokuapp.com
======
rdegges
This is super cool! I'm going to start using this -- your project looks great
too (thanks for making it open source!).

You should totally get a real domain for this, as well as some SSL certs to
protect info flying over the wire.

If you want some sponsorship, hit me up, we might be able to work something
out! randall@stormpath.com

~~~
endeepak
Thanks for your feedback. You can access it via SSL as well
[https://stubonweb.herokuapp.com/](https://stubonweb.herokuapp.com/)

It is currently running on heroku and mongolabs free tier. I'm glad to see
more people find it usefull. I'll work on getting a domain and better server.
I'll get in touch with you in case I need help. Thanks

~~~
rdegges
I'm pretty sure my company would be happy to cover your hosting costs / etc.
Hit me up if you're interested! <33

------
ntrepid8
Is this for writing tests against? Won't the tests fail if this service is not
available? If you need a static response why not save it as a file and have a
local temp server respond?

~~~
brad0
I use a similar system when building mobile app features.

Sometimes (almost always) an app feature is developed parallel to the API
service.

It's useful to return a mock response so you can build the entire feature
including networking. This way you don't need to wait for the server side
component to finish.

A temp server takes time to set up and maintain. It's like any tool. Why use
Dropbox if you can just save your file to a usb drive and carry it around
everywhere?

~~~
endeepak
Yup. We are building a product with micro services architecture, more often we
finalise the API contract with other service teams and develop our service
against stubbed response till the other teams complete their development

------
rubyfan
This looks like a cool easy to use tool, nice work.

~~~
endeepak
Thanks for your feedback. Glad it is useful for more people.

------
purans
Good one!

~~~
endeepak
Thanks

